# West Ga. jon boat schedule



## Jason Taylor (Jan 15, 2011)

2011 schedule is as follows:
2/19 Buckhorn         5/28 Dog river
3/5   Carroll              6/4   Buckhorn
3/19 Dog river         6/18 Seaton
4/2   Seaton             7/16 Fairfield   (night)
4/16 Sea breeze     8/20 Acworth  (night)
4/30 Acworth          9/3   Seaton
5/14 Seaton            9/17 Carroll

Classic T.B.A


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck this year


----------



## Jason Taylor (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks and the same to you


----------



## Randall (Jan 18, 2011)

Curious as to how you are fishing Dog River with it being county residents only? People have asked in the past and were turned down for a club tournament. I might try to fish a few this year if I get time as they are all pretty close to where I live.


----------



## Jason Taylor (Jan 19, 2011)

Been doing a lil research on dog river,conflicting answers as far as residents or not.One wsa rep says residents only another says only surrounding counties trying to get a definitive answer.Randall your welcome to fish with us eventhough you might have to pay triple,or cough up a H.P.H or two


----------



## Dupree (Jan 26, 2011)

i think seaton is for residents only also.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 26, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> i think seaton is for residents only also.



Not if you are fishing with residents.

Jason what is the price of the Lake Carroll permit?


----------



## coreyj (Jan 30, 2011)

It was $10 day.. $50 a year if you are in city limit and $100 a year outside city limits. That's what I was when I called the office.


----------



## Jason Taylor (Jan 31, 2011)

Last year we all paid $15 for the year in or out of the city


----------



## coreyj (Jan 31, 2011)

Jason Taylor said:


> Last year we all paid $15 for the year in or out of the city



Thanks for the info.. maybe I will get a pass this year then.


----------



## reezenshooter (Feb 13, 2011)

hope everything is still on for this saturday, maybe the warm weather will get em going


----------



## Jason Taylor (Feb 13, 2011)

for those I havent spoke with we will be meeting at the pilot on 113
@ 6a.m. and head to the water.Hope to see Ya'll there


----------



## jeffodollar (Mar 1, 2012)

I would like to get info on fishing these tournaments. Call me at 770-337-2696 Thanks


----------

